#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Mechanical Engineering >  >  >  WRC Bulletins

## Nabilia

These are all I have, please contribute others here....

WRC Bulletin 107 Oct. 2002 Local Stresses in Spherical and Cylindrical Shells Due to External Loadings.pdf 54.263 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



WRC Bulletin 198 Sept. 1974 Secondary Stress Indices for Integral Structural Attachments to Straight Pipe - Stress Indices at Lug Supports on Piping Systems.pdf 6.082 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

WRC Bulletin 297 Sept. 1987 Local Stresses in Cylindrical Shells Due to External Loadings on Nozzles-Supplement to WRC Bulletin No. 107 Rev.1.pdf 66.443 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

WRC Bulletin 329 Dec. 1987 Accuracy of Stress Intensification Factors for Branch Connections.pdf 6.013 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

WRC Bulletin 417 Dec. 1996 Design Guide to Reduce Potential for Vibration Caused by Fluid Flow Inside Pipes-Review and Survey.pdf 11.864 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

WRC Bulletin 429 Feb. 1998 3D Stress Criteria Guidelines for Application.pdf 41.497 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

WRC Bulletin 449 Feb. 2000 Guidelines for the Design and Installation of Pump Piping Systems.pdf 15.611 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: WRC Bulletins

----------


## bestleemh

thanks!
Does any one have the newest WRC 537 which replaced WRC 107? If you have, could you help to share with us? Thanks in advance!

----------


## raj_01

Thank you

----------


## zorran

Thanks a lot !

----------


## Yuri47

> thanks!
> Does any one have the newest WRC 537 which replaced WRC 107? If you have, could you help to share with us? Thanks in advance!



Use of FEA, for example NozzlePro PRG, is more advance way for this cases. If You have specific problem, send me at yuri.morozov@yahoo.com

----------


## FATHI

Thanks for putting these WRCs

----------


## Paldex

Dear Nabilia,

Thankyou Very much friend for your wonderful collections.

----------


## losmoscas

Thanks!!!!

----------


## bestleemh

> Use of FEA, for example NozzlePro PRG, is more advance way for this cases. If You have specific problem, send me at yuri.morozov@yahoo.com



Thanks for your afford. Yes, FEA is adopted for this case. But for pressure vessel, in most cases WRC 537 is applied.

----------


## mbc.engg

Thanks. Can any one share WRCB-537?

----------


## M5416

As the preface of WRC 537 said the WRC 537 seen as 2010 edition of  WRC 107, give all curves and figures with numerical approach formula, and correction some minor errors.
And WRC would not published WRC 107, only WRC 537. So WRC 107 didn't be withdrawn, its still exist and valid.

----------


## AMinati

Does any one have the newest WRC 537 ?

thanks in advance!

AMinati

----------


## masterfish4

Hello, does anyone have the 537 bulletin ?



ThanksSee More: WRC Bulletins

----------


## spk

Kindly upload the WRC Bulletins once again.

I need these. WRC Bulletin 198 ,WRC Bulletin 417 , 449, 429, 537.

Keep smiling

----------


## tassoss

Hi,
I need this if possible: WRC Bulletin 412
thank you

----------


## vessely

Please upload it again. Thank you.

----------


## spk

Please upload all again. Thank you.

----------


## chirags

Hi Nabilia, the links are not working.
Can you please share it again

Thanks

----------


## mhrizadi

I need WRC 529 please share it if u have

----------


## gahuddar

Please upload all again.
Thank U........!

----------


## gahuddar

Hi Friend,
The links for these bulletins are not functional, please repost them.
Thank you..........!

----------


## ani_dat

Dear Nabilia,
The links are dead. Can you please upload again in 4shared, rapidshare or mediafire?
Thanks in advance

----------


## spk

Does any one have the newest WRC 537 ?

thanks in advance!

----------


## magdy_eng

please share them again

----------


## minhphuongpham

Dear all;
Anyone has WRC-538?
WRC 538  W. Brown  Determination of Pressure Boundary Joint Assembly Bolt Loads
 February 2014  


Thank you very muchSee More: WRC Bulletins

----------


## minhphuongpham

Dear all;
Anyone has API-523? Thanks in advance
WRC 523  P. Dong, J. K. Hong, D.A. Osage, D. Dewees and M. Prager  The Master S-N Curve Method: An Implementation for Fatigue Evaluation of Welded Components in the ASME B&PV Code, Section VIII, Division 2 and API 579-1/ASME FFS-1

----------


## jackofalltrades

links are not working. pls sahre

----------


## KP SAHU

pl share WRC 537

----------


## casvin05

If anyone possess WRC-537 kindly share with others.

Thanks in advance

----------


## casvin05

If anyone possess WRC-537 kindly share with others.

Thanks in advance

----------


## irian1

Please share WRC 537.

----------


## fuzzy_mech07

kindly re upload, all links are dead.
thanks in advance.

----------


## Jevgenij

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] WRC 537

----------


## Jevgenij

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Packed with WinRAR 5.

Here is another one, the previous link is dead

----------


## ezzat

dear friends 
please reupload in 4share and wrc 412 too 
thank you in advance

----------


## Anand25692

WRC 297 Link : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
WRC 107 Link : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Deivi

links are not working  :Frown: * I've been looking for WRC 547 FFS procedures* WRC 478 SIF and COA (***** Opening Area)* WRC 568 Concepts for Life Assessment*but I haven't had any good luck. I do appreciate it if someone could share it.

See More: WRC Bulletins

----------


## CAOD1712

I Need WRC 450 Please .
Thanks Advance

----------


## aleiser

Please share WRC 534 
thankyou

----------

